# 5-14 and 5-15 weekend plans



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sat am-Fish the HRBT

Sun am-Fish Grandview,launch @ Wallace's


Anyone interested,gimme a PM.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

First weekend on a 30-day job that should be a 50-day job is going to keep me at work at least part if not most of both days. See you on the water soon, I've got to see this Grandview hole of yours.


----------

